# Help me find a certain cook book (can't remember the title..)



## Kvothe99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hello everyony!

I recently found a cooking book which contains several infographics (for several ingredients, spices, ...). I remember some pictures of vegetables etc. that were drawn as colored small "creatures".

Any idea?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Seoul Food said:


> View attachment 65871


HahA


----------

